# ingested green onions?



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

My baby zoo zoo ate green onions. I didnt know he ate them because my mom gave them to him! Oh my gosh. I swear i need to inspect any thing that comes into the bird room. What do i do? I have no clue how much he ate but i see them on the bottom and his beak is green but he also are a bunch of cilantro. Im.. loosing my mind. I went to give him a kiss and smelt onions! Talk about bad breath! What do i do?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

How many onions did he eat? If he barely ate any maybe he just wont feel like eating anything for a bit. If he ate one usually it will just cause digestive upset like diarrhea or vomiting. Make sure he has plenty of fluids so he doesn't get dehydrated from the water he will lose. If you have gatoraid or pedialyte it will help replenish some of the salt he will lose if it gets that bad. If he ate a lot though then he is in trouble and you should be looking out for signs of respiratory distress. If he shows any signs of breathing heavier or anything like that you need to take him to a vet right away and tell them he ingested a lot of onions and has hemolytic anemia. That's where the red blood cells start to burst I think, it can lead to death. You should be looking out for these signs over the next few days, I think once it passed 4 you are in the safe zone.
http://birds.about.com/od/feeding/tp/poisonousfoods.htm


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

He might have just tasted it and nibbled it because i just saw little beak holes in them vs pieces missing. Plus, a went to check on him soon after and his breath was better. He drank lots of water and played all evening. He's sleeping soundly right now so im hoping he'll be ok ;;


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Eeek. Scary. Zoo Zoo sounds like he's going to be fine though.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm hoping he just nibbled it. If he just nibbled it he will be fine then. 

If it was a cooked onion then you may not have to worry about it as much as if it is a raw onion. It's kind of controversial, but some people say a cooked onion gets rid of a lot of what causes it to harm parrots. Most people don't want to take the risk so I don't think that is very explored, but they also say onion powder is safer than onions or garlic powder and so on. I wouldn't risk it though. xD


----------

